
Linux from Scratch Version 8.2 released - nkkollaw
http://lists.linuxfromscratch.org/pipermail/lfs-support/2018-March/051866.html
======
AdamJacobMuller
I'm amazed that this still exists.

I'm not really sure how viable this is, in 2018, but I remember back a long
time ago reading LFS docs on TLDP being quite instrumental in figuring out how
things _actually worked_.

While I never actually ran a full LFS system, there were fewer things that
were packaged "back in the day" and sometimes you just had to roll your own a
lot more than you do in 2018. Reading LFS docs was, personally, instrumental,
in figuring out how to make stuff work.

~~~
nkkollaw
Personally, I've built the whole thing a month ago to understand all the
moving parts of a Linux install.

I think it's super-useful.

